# Tyre Shine which is the best product



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyre Shine wich is the best product and the one that will last the longest but not having to spend a fortune.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find AG rubber plus to be good you can get a sample from Alan in the sample section


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I find Blackfire Long Lasting gel to be very good


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I like using either Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel or Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Meguiars Endurance is the best i've used :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Swisswax Pneu is my current favorite.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm still highly impressed with Chemical Guys New Look Gel :thumb: Very durable and a nice, not overly glossy finish. I'm not saying it's the best out there, as I've nver tried Pneu or the Blackfire yet, but of the ones I have tried (which is most of the other popular ones), it's the best so far imo.

Kind of gives you an idea of the finish (applied with a section of sponge, left for about 10-15 minutes and buffed over with a microfibre cloth. You don't have to buff it, but I prefer a less glossy finish)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your XR2 is minty


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Your XR2 is minty


Cheers, Ross :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Your XR2 makes me shiver in excitement :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea that xr is class 'old skool rules' :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you actualy drive it?Or play around with it lol Rich was like that with his 182 it was his play thing.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks so much guys :thumb:

(sorry, to Brian btw - I'm not meaning to hi-jack your thread, mate, it's just I don't have any specific pics of just the tyres, and that's the only one I have to hand that shows a bit. I know you won't mind )

lol! No, just play with it I'm afraid these days  as it retired from concours use in 2005. Really planning to T&T in the spring though and get it back on the road.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the Auto Rae-Chem Tyre Gloss.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm liking Z-16 at the moment


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Quite a few people don't like it but i love Meg's Endurance. It works so well for me.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

megs endurance +1 but i also like new look trim gel oooooo its a tough one


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

megs endurance for me too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i like sonus tyre dressing and cg v.r.t. dressall


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

z Tyre in a swissvax pump dispenser.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs endurance works fine for me


----------



## Pearl black GTI (Feb 5, 2007)

Megs endurance gel for me too


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Personally I think TW Nano Gel is as good as some of the exotic names, looks good when applied and lasts a few miles, and one other thing ... its WAY cheaper than the other brands. JMOT


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

i like poorboys bold and bright


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Meg endurance again....always get complements about my tyres!


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

I'm using AS Highstyle at the mo, that aint too bad, gotta let it dry though!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

autoglym instant tire dressing, blackfire, z16, new look trim gel or Liquid Extreme Oil Shine Dressing 16oz

autoglym and z16 are liquid, others are oil based. 

the oil based products are hard to apply (when you have a big surface to cover) but good tenue

the water based products is so easy to apply, good look, average tenue. 

i like to switch often the products following my moods 

but one good result on one type of tire would not necesseray give the same result on another tire. :wall:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

megs endurance for me


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently using Turtle wax platinum and it seems to last ages, even in the bad weather we have had recently.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care for show use.

Blackfire Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel or Autoglym Rubber Plus for daily use.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

another one for megs endurance.

Want to try Zaino and blackfie and cg as well.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I use various ones tbh.

AS Hightstyle or Finish or CG NLTG.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

NickP said:


> I'm liking Z-16 at the moment


Me too, its a top product for tyres, makes 'em look like brand new.


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Megs Endurance for me , it lasts for ages if you apply to a clean dry tyre 

A proper Foam app also helps


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I use Meguiars Hot Shine Spray applied with Foam Applicator. It durability is ok but theres stuff out there that will last longer. The next best one i have used is Sonus Total Eclipse (was free when i got my PC), didnt get on so well with it at first but found spray on tyre wait a min or two and then spread more evenly with applicator. And the AG Vinyl and Rubber Care didnt last that long and looked pretty poor in comparison to others (good if you like a matt finish perhaps). Either Megs Endurance or CG new look trim gel are next on my purchase list.

Megs Hot Shine: (the VW has smooth tyre walls and doesnt take well to dressing)



























Others:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I'm still highly impressed with Chemical Guys New Look Gel :thumb: Very durable and a nice, not overly glossy finish. I'm not saying it's the best out there, as I've nver tried Pneu or the Blackfire yet, but of the ones I have tried (which is most of the other popular ones), it's the best so far imo.
> 
> Kind of gives you an idea of the finish (applied with a section of sponge, left for about 10-15 minutes and buffed over with a microfibre cloth. You don't have to buff it, but I prefer a less glossy finish)


i would love your car :argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

it looks stunning


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

I use the Megs endurance on the daily driver, and the CG NLTG is good as well on the Vectra as it doesnt get used daily, but the Megs wins for me on the time it lasts, the missus has done 500 miles since the BM was last cleaned and the tyres still look shiny(ish), whereas the CG stuff on my VW has washed away in the same time frame.


----------

